# Earphones Under Rs 1000-1200



## Chirag_123 (Nov 11, 2013)

I am looking to buy durable earphones with good bass under the mentioned price.I will be buying em online so if possible please post the link of the website where i would be able to buy em at cheapest price .I was cosidering Tekfusion Twinwoofers,If any better option is available please mention it .. Thank you ..


----------



## Knight2A4 (Nov 16, 2013)

Try these better than Tekfusion Twinwoofers anyday 

Philips SHE9700 Headphone - Philips: Flipkart.com


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 16, 2013)

tekfusion twunwoofers are good...
I have Skullcandy Inked 2, bought it for 1k 2 months ago and it serves me good.


----------



## kjabhi (Nov 30, 2013)

+1 For Skullcandy Ink'd 2.


----------



## powerhoney (Nov 30, 2013)

The Philips SHE9700 is better than the Skullcandy Ink'd 2 any day... In fact, comparing both of them together requires an almighty face-palm!!!


----------



## srkmish (Nov 30, 2013)

Have been abusing the SHE 9700 since 8 months. Still going strong. Very durable. Oh and did i mention the amazing sound quality. Best i have heard in sub 1.5 k range ( have listened and compared it to creative 630, soundmagic e10, jvc hx 40, brainwavz m5).


----------

